# Long 610 4x2 hydraulic fill level



## BGF

I need to make sure that the hydraulic oil is full on our Long 610 but I also don't want to overfill it and take a chance on blowing any seals and having to replace them. The manual, as well as some posts I've read say to "fill to the top mark." 

The top mark on our dipstick says "DT," which is the 4x4 tractor, right? Does my 4x2 fill to the same level as the 4x4. The dipstick in our tractor has 2 marks on each side of it, all of them at different heights up the stem of the dipstick. I've attached a picture of the dipstick in or tractor. I'm thinking the RH is the fill mark we should use but, if it's the top mark, that'd be the "DT" mark for 4x4 models. Even the marks on the other side of the stick aren't as high as the "DT."

Can someone help me? Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells

Long used an aggregation of components when assembling their tractors. The good news is that you have an 18 gallon hydraulic oil sump, so can drain and refill 18 gallons, then file a mark on the dip stick if you do not wish to buy an Operators Manual.


----------



## BGF

RC Wells said:


> Long used an aggregation of components when assembling their tractors. The good news is that you have an 18 gallon hydraulic oil sump, so can drain and refill 18 gallons, then file a mark on the dip stick if you do not wish to buy an Operators Manual.


We have the operator's manual. It too says fill to the top mark. I know that the same hydraulic oil dipstick is used in a variety of Long models from looking at the parts manual. My concern is which of the top marks on the dipstick is the "top mark." Each side has a top mark but they are not the same height up the dipstick.


----------



## pogobill

Is there any indication in your serial number or model number that would reference the "CU", "DT" or any other letters on your dipstick? I know Long made a DT or DTC which was the 4 x 4 variant I believe, what are the letters on the other side of the dipstick?


----------



## John M T

Thanks for the info on the dipstick it is hard to know which height to use


----------



## Peter Donzello

RC Wells said:


> Long used an aggregation of components when assembling their tractors. The good news is that you have an 18 gallon hydraulic oil sump, so can drain and refill 18 gallons, then file a mark on the dip stick if you do not wish to buy an Operators Manual.


The manual for my 610 DT specifies capacity of the Transmission and Hydraulic System as 16.9 qts. Even the Fuel Tank is only 14.3 gallons; no other capacity is listed in gallons.


----------

